# Non-traumatic hip labral tear VS traumatic hip labral tears



## WendyJeann81 (Feb 2, 2018)

I am a new to orthopedic coding. I was wondering is someone could help me understand. My provider used the DX of bilateral asymptomatic labral tears and right hip internal snapping. 

Since these are non-traumatic tears would you use the following dx codes: M24.151 and M24.152 (debating if labral=cartilage, not articular) OR M94.8X8? 

The other codes that have been talked about are S73.191A and S73.192A, but there is no injury date. 

Thanks in advance for any feed back. Its much appreciated. 

Wendy Powell, CPC


----------

